# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Sixime dition - second semestre 2013

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2013 sest coul, le moment est donc venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette sixime dition.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours :


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.Bzzdiogeneok.Idriss


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

Bovinoram-0000Laurent.BAlainTechPhilippe JOCHMANSWinjeromeRobin56al1_24LittleWhiteDut

Nous tenons  remercier un modrateur pour sa modration que l'on pourrait qualifier de grand nettoyage : 

Domi2


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Bovinodourouc05LittleWhiteMickael Baronzoom61AlcatzdjibrilFirePrawngerminolegrandverminefafabzh6Dutram-0000


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - Les relecturesMaitrePylos - Les critiques de Livrespottiez - Le magazine


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhitezoom61BovinothierrylerMickael Baronram-0000arnolddumasrodolphebrdNeckarainfosam76

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ, les critiques de livres et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs :*

LittleWhiteimikadoSamuel_olivier.pittonDutarnolddumasMickael Baronzoom61kOrt3xFirePrawn


*Le top 10 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

zoom61AlcatzLittleWhiteFeanorinplimouFirePrawninfosam76Roland Chastainhackoofrnicosmash


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPzoom61cedf-lebVovode


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Arkham46 - Plugin Word pour la rdaction d'articlesdjibril - Gabarisation massiveok.Idriss - Rcupration des manpages OpenGLram-0000 - Mise  jour des pages Livresrawsrc - Application LivresWinjerome - Gabarisation et mise  jour des pageszoom61 - Cration des logos et de la carte de visite



Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

